#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [書籍] 膾炙人口的經典《白牙》

## 幼恩

今天想跟大家分享幼恩一直以來在心中屹立不搖的經典《白牙》
順帶一提這是幼恩看的第一本小說
廢話不多說進入正題吧!
白牙是出自美國作家傑克·倫敦Jack London的作品
其他作品還有著名的《野性的呼喚》也推薦給大家
白牙主要是在講述在以19世紀末的加拿大育空的克朗代克地區淘金熱
一匹出生在北方的狼也就是主角白牙對於當時凶狠的環境努力求生以及成長的故事
白牙我如果沒記錯的話還有被迪士尼翻拍成電影

最後關於小說，目前想看的話好像除了網購或圖書館沒別的管道了
畢竟這是幼恩小時候的事情了...
(右圖是幼恩當年看的版本)

----------


## 狼王白牙

幼恩的第一本小說
封面圖文並茂，煞是好看

想當年自己的第一本長篇動物小說
是同一位作者所寫的《野性的呼喚》
封面並沒有那麼漂亮  畢竟是父母買的書
之後自己又在書攤找了本

關於小說  除了購買、圖書館  還有第三種管道

杰克·伦敦的小說  由於出版時間都已經超過 50 年
超過 50 年的著作就是公眾版權  任何人可以合法下載
有個計劃可以下載到原文版的小說  可以學英語喔  快去找找吧  :wuffer_howl:

----------

